
Show HN: DB Migrations as Clojure data - rsslldnphy
https://github.com/bugsbio/lein-tern
======
bretthopper
I've been pretty happy with the simple clj-sql-up [1]

It's just raw SQL which you realize is not too different from the libraries
which try to treat them as Clojure data structures. Has the side benefit of
remembering more SQL syntax.

[1] [https://github.com/ckuttruff/clj-sql-
up](https://github.com/ckuttruff/clj-sql-up)

------
egregiouscoder
Very cool! I wouldn't mind forking this repo!

~~~
KRUKUSA
Likewise.

